# Next group thats going to the BMQ after October 17



## Infantry18 (6 Oct 2008)

Hey I was just wondering when the next group would be going to the BMQ after october 17. The 17th is when i have my last qualification to get into the Forces (medical), and if i were to pass which i cant see not happening. How long after would i expect to be going to BMQ?


----------



## caseproven (7 Oct 2008)

I remember asking the same thing when I had finished my last initial enrollment test (might have been medical as well). And they told me that the dates are set for reserve force, but for reg force, the guy told me that its a lot more loose and he said its pretty much whenever they get enough guys, they set a date, but this was a little while ago... I think it's probably every few months, depending. 

I suggest calling and finding out, I don't see them NOT having an answer. They're keeping the ball moving, it probably all depends on availability now.


----------



## Theweatherman (11 Oct 2008)

I was told to expect sometime in November, but there were no guarantees of course.


----------



## adaminc (12 Oct 2008)

I have heard there is one on Nov 10th.


----------



## Cat (12 Oct 2008)

Generally they have one whenever they have enough people. Generally we've been getting 2-4 platoons in per week except in a few rare cases, like September when we didn't get any recruits in (they all went to Borden)

Your recruiting centre will have possible dates for courses that should run, but plans can change last minute if they don't fill all the positions and you could be delayed. I'd call your recruiter and ask for a possible date, but don't write it in stone until they tell youto!


----------



## bsohi (19 Nov 2008)

I'm on the next BMQ. Course start is Dec 1.


----------



## Mapcinq (19 Nov 2008)

I was merit listed about a month ago, and am yet to hear anything...


----------



## bsohi (19 Nov 2008)

Don't know anything about that. All I know is nov 26th i get sworn in, nov 30th is my flight to quebec and dec 1 is my course start. Call your recruiting office?


----------

